# Cobb Grill / Turkey Breast



## Old Dave (Mar 8, 2015)

I prepped the turkey breast by injecting it with Shake’s Honey Brine and then I put it into a large zip-lock bag and poured a bottle of Wishbone salad dressing over the meat. I then placed the bag into the fridge for an overnight stay. This gives me both a brine and marinade at the same time during this overnight period. 







The next morning, I took the turkey breast out of the bag and then added a medium dose of SGH rub to the meat and it was ready for the fire. 






I set the Cobb Grill up with some of that great Ozark Oak lump charcoal and lit it off. As soon as my fire was ready, I added a big foil pack of wild cherry wood chips right on top of the charcoal. 






Placed the turkey breast on the grill and due to the height of the meat, I had to add the 3-1/2” extension on top of the base. I then added the lid and got the cook started. 






Nice morning with a temp of about 33 degrees at the start of the cook. With the cooler weather and the lump charcoal, I was getting temperatures between 220 to about 280 degrees which should be fine for this cook. I did have to add more charcoal once.






After my rub set up, I started mopping the turkey breast with the “Roadside Chicken Mop” about every 20 minutes until it was done. 

I pulled the turkey breast off the cooker when the internal reached about 160 degrees and then covered it in foil for about 30 minutes. The cook took about 3-1/2 hours. 






Took my foil cover off and found one very juicy looking turkey breast! 











I cut the bone out and then sliced up the meat. 











Came out well with a good flavor and the meat was very moist. 

Gotta love a Cobb Grill.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 8, 2015)

Dave you always rock that Cobb grill, looks delicious.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 11, 2015)

Wow...that looks so moist and killer!


----------



## Max1 (Mar 11, 2015)

Lookin pretty good there Dave.


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 11, 2015)

excellent looking bird!!! I'm craving a turkey sandwich now!!!


----------



## nvestysly (Dec 1, 2019)

I realize this is an old thread but I've been looking to buy a turkey breast for the smoker and I'm having a difficult time finding one.  Guess there was a big run on anything turkey leading up to Thanksgiving.

The OP's results certainly look tasty.  I hope ours turns out equally succulent when we finally get our hands on a turkey breast.

I'd like to buy a boneless turkey breast in the flat form (not rolled or otherwise bundled or "netted").


----------

